# West Lodge, Southampton



## waley_bean (May 17, 2011)

This is in Netley, former lodge, now house. Circa 1885-90 probably designed by John Dando Sedding. It is grade II listed and was sold last year. Since then all the greenery has been pulled away and it looks like yobs have smashed up the windows. 

I have more pics and also some where we caught a lot of orbs (I took some pictures from through the letter box).


----------



## krela (May 17, 2011)

Orbs are just reflections off dust...

Pretty little lodge though.


----------



## waley_bean (May 17, 2011)

krela said:


> Orbs are just reflections off dust...
> 
> Pretty little lodge though.



Some are, some aren't. It depends on what you believe in.


----------



## matt22272 (May 17, 2011)

*Hi,*

Ive always wanted to go there for a look around but my girlfreind said its haunted by an old lady (so i left it lol) and also i think its in the prosses of being renovated as there is always people inside working when i go down there


----------



## shipwreck (May 17, 2011)

Went past this place a few weeks ago, and thought it great that someone is taking an interest in it, and poss re-vamping it! Seeing as my sister and I try to explore it some time ago, and found it inhabited with squatters! So I imagine it's pretty trashed inside!
I was always told, that if you drove past this place at night, and the lights were on in the diamond shape window, you could look in your rear view mirror and might see a monk!!! (Needless to say, I never saw a monk, but the lights haven't been on in this place for a while!!)


----------



## waley_bean (May 17, 2011)

A friend of mine told me he tried to buy the place 5 years ago but the then owner wouldn't sell, they just let it get like that. The place went up for auction last year. I heard about the squatter there near Xmas. Apparently an old chap used to live in it about 10 years ago.


----------



## waley_bean (May 17, 2011)

matt22272 said:


> Ive always wanted to go there for a look around but my girlfreind said its haunted by an old lady (so i left it lol) and also i think its in the prosses of being renovated as there is always people inside working when i go down there



I got a LOT of orbs when I took snaps from inside the letterbox, I won't post the pics as I don't want people poo-pooing them but it was kind of spooky looking in there, it smelt like old wood and was kind of musty. The wallpaper is really old fashioned. I couldn't see very much unfortunately.


----------



## Bunker Bill (May 17, 2011)

Nice little place, not far from me. 

I had a mooch around there a month ago, the place is pretty secure 

There's the ruins of a old Royal Artillery Camp in the West Woods opposite.


----------



## waley_bean (May 17, 2011)

Bunker Bill said:


> Nice little place, not far from me.
> 
> I had a mooch around there a month ago, the place is pretty secure
> 
> There's the ruins of a old Royal Artillery Camp in the West Woods opposite.



Really? I didn't know. Only been round the abbey, country park and that. : Yeah it is boarded up, the toilet had someone's manky sock in it!! lol


----------



## Snips86x (May 18, 2011)

What a nice little place this is. Its nice to see that its being looked after as it would be a shame to leave it in a bad state.


----------



## sue blackeagle (Jul 12, 2011)

Quaint little place  
Hope its in good hands now


----------



## jlambert (Aug 24, 2011)

*West Lodge*

Hi there,

We tried to buy the Lodge at auction last year as we completely fell in love with it. I have loads of information about it as we did lots of research and I also have pictures of the inside as we looked around it.

Shouldl I add everything I have?

JL

PS. It went for £286,000 at auction and is being done up by a local couple. We walked past a while ago and stopped to talk to them and offer them the survey we'd obtained. They were really nice, it will be lovely when finished. Big job though.


----------



## waley_bean (Sep 9, 2011)

Messaging you jlambert.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

interesting looking place to convert and save i hope the new owners get their fingers out and save the damn building  well done


----------

